# High gloss ink jet paper suggestions



## sanjosedave (Mar 23, 2015)

From your experience, which high gloss ink jet paper produces cibachrome-like glossiness? 8x10-13x19...have an Epson 3000


----------



## Omni Images (Mar 23, 2015)

The Cibachrome look with metallic fleck is like the Fujiflex Crystal archive or Kodak Endura papers.
I have tried Centurion Metallic, they have a few papers out there.
But big issue of course is that with an inkjet the metallic fleck is basically covered by the ink, so you only see the metallic fleck through the lighter colours, and covered where the darker colours are.
So best to use the proper Fuji or Kodak papers processed through somewhere that develops it through the chemical baths etc, than just doing at home through an inkjet printer.


----------



## Ruined (Mar 23, 2015)

Ilford Smooth High Gloss + dye inkjet


----------



## Famateur (Mar 23, 2015)

You might take a look at Red River Paper. They have a glossy photo metallic paper: http://www.redrivercatalog.com/browse/photo-metallic-inkjet-glossy-media-paper-metal.html

They sell a sample pack that comes with two 8.5" x 11" sheets of each of their papers so you can try them before you buy a bunch.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm curious about those metallic papers, I was looking at the Epson ones when I ordered a new roll of paper last week. I use a pigment printer though, it might look better with dye?

I saw that B&H had 25- 8-1/2 X 11 sheets for 19.95, so I just ordered some to try out.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1048608-REG/epson_s045589_metallic_photo_paper_glossy.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm curious about those metallic papers, I was looking at the Epson ones when I ordered a new roll of paper last week. I use a pigment printer though, it might look better with dye?
> 
> I saw that B&H had 25- 8-1/2 X 11 sheets for 19.95, so I just ordered some to try out.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1048608-REG/epson_s045589_metallic_photo_paper_glossy.html



I ordered 3 packages to get free shipping from B&H, and they sent me a link to a rebate coupon, buy 3 and get the price rebated, so 3 packages for under $40 = about $13 each.


----------

